# Powertech! Exploded !!!



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only you that this would have happened to. Stainless too? Find it hard to believe that this was caused by defect given the material used and the reputation of the company..


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I know ...second one ...

Hey won't stop me from buying more ... they are #1 

I'm sure this is very Rare ...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, looks like you got yourself a 3 blade to test now


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Must be those high hp motors you run.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Not surprised at all, if you go back and search threads where I have commented on pt props you will see I don't like them, and state they break blades all the time. 

3/1 over Yamaha and mercury props.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

With mercury being number 1
I've also noticed a drop in quality on yamaha props now that they are making them "in house"


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

PowerTech needs to figure this out.  They have  problem.  That should NEVER happen. Is this only happening with their 4 blade props?


----------

